# You racist cock suckers!



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2011)

Here I am just trying to work and I have to get this nasty email:



> I am happy I was banned which I knew was coming thanks for the racist experience that I faced on your website I'm happy to know the nazi and kkk movement has not truly died keep the hate strong my brothers Kai Green and Desmond Miller was right enjoy friends you'll never hear from me again God bless



Play nice you assholes.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## BigD4life (Dec 16, 2011)

I posted on that thread and never said anything about him being a nig.. I mean an african America lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 16, 2011)

leave doms alone!!!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## justhav2p (Dec 16, 2011)

yeah, why you all putting me and my brothers down... we already look like mud. why the hate?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 16, 2011)

Can I ask who?


----------



## Saney (Dec 16, 2011)

NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS!

Niggers ain't welcome, Spics ain't welcome, Gooks ain't welcome.

White Power!


----------



## Robalo (Dec 16, 2011)

2YT4U?


----------



## murf23 (Dec 16, 2011)

What SilverBack said


----------



## ExLe (Dec 16, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Can I ask who?


 

This^^^

Who was it?...


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 16, 2011)

some nig from new york


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

You mutha phuqas who chased that guy away should be ashamed of yourself,

This is playland. We're all black and white!


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/150457-new-thread.html

I think we could do better accepting others into our community... as long as their white


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 16, 2011)

I just realized his name was wil gates... the poor version of Bill Gates


----------



## vortrit (Dec 16, 2011)

Fourth post down.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2011)

BTW, the email was real, *but I am joking in this thread. *

I am not racist and I don't think many here really are, people in this country need to lighten the fuck up with their fucking political correctness, everyone is getting butt hurt over something someone said these days, it's ridiculous.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

My name is Prince, and I am funky.

My name is prince, I am a junky

I did not come,.. to fuck around,

till I get your daughter, I won't leave this town.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> BTW, the email was real, but I am joking in this thread.
> 
> I am not racist and I don't think many here really are, people in this country need to lighten the fuck up with their fucking political correctness, everyone is getting butt hurt over something someone said these days, it's ridiculous.



Preach!  Everyone has beef with everyone else, its about being equal opportunity haters so we can all get a laugh.  I can't see what race you are on this big WHITE screen that Prince runs, lol!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 16, 2011)

Will Gates after reading this thread...


----------



## oufinny (Dec 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>



Fucking spectacular!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Will Gates after reading this thread...



Will Brink, cause I am fugly,

Take those guns, which make me manly

My boyfriend shoots me, up the ass nightly

And I likey, does that make me a faggy?

I got more likey, this here sonny

play with me, I'll show you rightly!.....


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 16, 2011)

Sure am glad I'm white. If it's so fucking bad here denounce your citizenship, get on a fucking plane and just leave. otherwise quit crying...shit I'm Irish and Scottish you don't think we got fucked when we got here? Pick your lip up off the floor and suck it up! You should be happy... You've been promoted -the Middle Easterners are the new Nigga's in town!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 16, 2011)

Id love to see more of this


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm not racist but I will say that darks are just as prejudice, if not more, than whites when they are the dominant race in the area. Us whites are racist when they're outnumbered but go into a black community as a white person and the tables completely turn.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 16, 2011)

^ shut up nigger


----------



## Madmann (Dec 16, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Preach! Everyone has beef with everyone else, its about being equal opportunity haters so we can all get a laugh. I can't see what race you are on this big WHITE screen that Prince runs, lol!


 
Funny thing is most of the hate here is pretty onesided = "Nigger bashing."

Funny thing is that a white screen is usually nothing without black words on it.

Funny thing is Native Americans should have the most beef since it was their country first.

But anyway funny thing is too many people do take online babble way too seriously.

Keep on hating because it keeps the forum from being totally boring but instead mildly boring.

Personally I'm getting tired of the overdone political and religion jabber though.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS!
> 
> Niggers ain't welcome, Spics ain't welcome, Gooks ain't welcome.
> 
> White Power!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2011)

GreenOx said:


> Sure am glad I'm white. If it's so fucking bad here denounce your citizenship, get on a fucking plane and just leave. otherwise quit crying...shit I'm Irish and Scottish you don't think we got fucked when we got here? Pick your lip up off the floor and suck it up! You should be happy... You've been promoted -the Middle Easterners are the new Nigga's in town!



And I quote:



DOMS said:


> And this is why I like being a hetero pale male.
> 
> Gays try to prove they're as good as straight people.
> Minorities try to prove they're as good as whites.
> ...


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 16, 2011)

"You hates us 'cuz we's black!" 

"No, we hate you because you're stupid."

At least I only hate the stupid ones.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Funny thing is most of the hate here is pretty onesided = "Nigger bashing."
> 
> Funny thing is that a white screen is usually nothing without black words on it.
> 
> ...



Prince please make screen black


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 16, 2011)

Whiny niggers.
White power.


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Funny thing is most of the hate here is pretty onesided = "Nigger bashing."
> 
> *Funny thing is that a white screen is usually nothing without black words on it.*
> 
> ...



even funnier... You cant see anything in the dark without a WHITE light shinning the way.

Yah, we screwed over the Native Americans ... that's why we gave them Casinos to screw us back!


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>



LMAO. thats madd fucked up but i cant stop laughing


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> Here I am just trying to work and I have to get this nasty email:
> 
> 
> 
> Play nice you assholes.


 If i knew thats all it took to get banned i would have done that months ago


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## KelJu (Dec 16, 2011)

Racism is funny. People who get offended by a racism are even funnier. I love everyone or hate hate everyone depending on my mood, and I suspect many others do too. 

Fucking cry babies.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2011)

great, I can imagine how many emails I will get now.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> great, I can imagine how many emails I will get now.




Post 'em up!

I promise that I'll respond to them in the even-handed, thoughtful, and caring way that I'm know for.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm glad I grew up in a very ethnically/culturally diversed place, Hawaii.  Cracking jokes about others ethnicity or culture is what brought everyone together, and the only reason you would laugh is because you understood where the joke came from.

I agree with what's said above though, people who don't understand racism when put in a joking manner can go ahead and pull that stick out of their ass...


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> great, I can imagine how many emails I will get now.



Prolly all be from niggers so it doesn't matter. Hmmm did that make me sound like the racist cock sucker you were referring to on the thread tittle?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2011)

Okay, again the email was real, *BUT I WAS JOKING IN THIS THREAD!*

I have a VERY dry sense of humor and it takes quite a bit too offend me, so I don't quite understand why others get so easily offended.

Now fuck off.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2011)

whites, italians, asians, blacks, mexicans, all of you fuck off.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 16, 2011)

^ Pheeewww, Hawaiians are safe...


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> whites, italians, asians, blacks, mexicans, all of you fuck off.



You sir are a racist cock sucker lol


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2011)

I am a mix of Italian, Irish, Hungarian and Native American (Indian), so I guess I am just an American.


----------



## hypno (Dec 16, 2011)

*I must admit I am a racist*

Cock? I do not suck cock. 

Racist? I cannot tell a lie, I have to admit I am guilty of this. 

I hate the HUMAN race. What other race is so evil towards others of it's kind? The things that people do to others is inspiring. It inspires hate. 

Now if only people would accept that blacks, orientals, arabs and so on, evolved from apes, chimps and monkeys and that whites are truly the chosen ones we could all get along just fine.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> You sir are a racist cock sucker lol


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2011)

hypno said:


> Cock? I do not suck cock.
> 
> Racist? I cannot tell a lie, I have to admit I am guilty of this.
> 
> ...



They prefer Asian, you racist fuck!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> They prefer Asian, you racist fuck!



that is true, the word "oriental" is how they would describe an object, such as an oriental rug, not a person.


----------



## hypno (Dec 16, 2011)

My point is made


----------



## cg89 (Dec 16, 2011)

god damn italians


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 16, 2011)

Italians are worse than niggers, and shorter with greasier hair


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> ^ Pheeewww, Hawaiians are safe...



Wrong. Hawaiians are awesome!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2011)

cg89 said:


> god damn italians





D-Latsky said:


> Italians are worse than niggers, and shorter with greasier hair



I don't know if you guys are joking, but on several occasions when I made a positive comment (in person and online) about Italians, I was told that I was wrong. This was from Americans as well as (non-Italian) Europeans.

What's the deal with that?


----------



## S_walker (Dec 16, 2011)

I dunno what the nigger is talking about? no racist on this site!


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2011)

That nigger really sounds mad in his E-mail, we should all pitch in and buy him a bucket of KFC to smooth things over.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 16, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> ^ Pheeewww, Hawaiians are safe...



Safe from a real education and work ethic?  Yes...


----------



## meow (Dec 16, 2011)

You stupid round eyes, gook powah!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

He's got no right to be pist.  The internets is a huge place and there are plenty of nigger forums he can go to.  Separate but equal!


----------



## S_walker (Dec 16, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> I posted on that thread and never said anything about him being a nig.. I mean an african America lol




you racist bastard!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

S_walker said:


> you racist bastard!


 
Love the avy!  I gotta get me one of those outfits.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 16, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> That nigger really sounds mad in his E-mail, we should all pitch in and buy him a bucket of KFC to smooth things over.



Dont forget  the kool aid.


I've said this before and I'll say it again:

I discriminate equally against all things. I hate blacks, whites, asians, latinos, eskimos, animals, plants, all sea life, insects, artificial intelligences, cyborgs, gays, bi sexuals, tri sexuals, trans sexuals, intellectuals. I feel like I'm leaving too much out but you get the point.

Now kindly FUCK OFF!!!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

Well GD, what you figga, just because your lips are bigga.

Lol


----------



## Hench (Dec 16, 2011)

This thread is proof that IM is the best site on the web.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

Yet, we do this for free....


----------



## Curt James (Dec 16, 2011)

DOMS said:


>



LOL Nice!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Dec 16, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>








YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 16, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 16, 2011)

Why are all the racists online? What happened to walking the walk? Did blacks getting guns fuck up yall's plans?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 16, 2011)

I love racist people, especially their wife's/girlfriends


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 16, 2011)

my plan was getting blacks guns, so everything in due time. annihilate the honkeys my black minions!!!


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 16, 2011)

i have a new motorbike,

nigga nigga, nigga nigga, coon coon coon, boong, boong, boong, booong.

I am not racist i just hate everyone, cut open a nig and you get a cherry ripe, also i call them shitty skins, i especially hate fat Hawaiian assholes…...


----------



## KelJu (Dec 16, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Why are all the racists online? What happened to walking the walk? Did blacks getting guns fuck up yall's plans?



It isn't politically correct and has serious real world consequences. A racist joke can get you fired. People will form opinions about you without even taking the time to understand the context or the time to know your actual feelings and beliefs. It is fucking annoying and repressive. 

The repression expresses itself in the form of people who don't give a flying fuck about race trying to sound as racist as possible just in spite. Most people will stop trying to sound racist when various minorities stop being bitches and crybabies. The white people who get offended by racist humor are twice as fucking annoying. Bunch of self righteous faggots. 

If someone told a black guy that he couldn't eat in the diner I am having breakfast at, I would get pissed off. If someone on a bus told his friend a nigger joke and I overheard, I would probably laugh. The irony of it all is that the people who don't have the ability to do that are the same fucks getting offended and bitching about it, and in doing so keep alive the behavior that offends them. It is a perfect fucking circle.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

No one tries harder to keep racism alive than blacks.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 17, 2011)

^ Agreed!  No matter what the situation, even when it has nothing to do with it, they always fall back on the race card.  Gets me so upset that they still think like that...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Why are all the racists online? What happened to walking the walk?



This is Anything Goes, a place where it's okay to about such things. It's not okay to just walk up to someone in the street and call them a nigger for no reason. That's uncivilized and has no place in the USA.

Make no mistake, if someone brings up the subject of race in a conversation, I talk the same way in that conversation as I do here.



Gissurjon said:


> Did blacks getting guns fuck up yall's plans?



Getting all uppity about racism and trying to denounce it by...bringing up a stereotype? 

You should probably rethink that strategy.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It's not okay to just walk up to someone in the street and call them a nigger for no reason. That's uncivilized and has no place in the USA.


 
I know you were just kidding, so it's okay this one time.  



> my plan was getting blacks guns, so everything in due time. annihilate the honkeys my black minions!!!


 
Wrong. If you give guns to the negros they will just annihilate each other!


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Why are all the racists online? What happened to walking the walk? Did blacks getting guns fuck up yall's plans?


 

Are you a nigger?? i mean black. Didnt you say you lived in Norway once? You still living there?


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 17, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Why are all the racists online? What happened to walking the walk? *Did blacks getting guns fuck up yall's plans?*



I wish I could find a clip from "Friday," when Craig's father talks about guns and a good ol' fashion ass whooping.  It shows how shallow you are able to think when your first thought for revenge is shooting someone, there something very pussy about that to me.  In all honestly, IMO, black people hold their self image up higher then anything else that should matter.  Like living, being free, and enjoying family and friends everyday of their life.  Get shot then what?

And dont give me this bullshit of up bringing.  I grew up in run down shit apartments.  Living off the lights of candles, and eating sardines like it was going out of style.  Cockroaches and drugs were something I saw everyday of my young life wether I wanted to see it or not.  My father and I use to go dumpster diving on a regular basis, and is how we got a lot of our furniture and appliances.  clothes were always from a neighbor or something of the sort.

I think black people have an image they all have to try and be.  Stop watching rap videos, because you'll never in your life time be like that.  In fact just stop listening to rap.  Many don't have anything in common with what they are talking about.  Make something of yourself, don't try to be like everybody else you see "in your hood"


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> And dont give me this bullshit of up bringing.



Incorrect.

Bad things have only ever happened to black people, and it excuses all that they do.


----------



## meow (Dec 17, 2011)

You dropped something? Bro lighten up...it ain't that bad. 


Gissurjon said:


> Why are all the racists online? What happened to walking the walk? Did blacks getting guns fuck up yall's plans?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Why are all the racists online? What happened to walking the walk? Did blacks getting guns fuck up yall's plans?



Blacks are just as much racist, only difference is that they get away with it.


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> This is Anything Goes, a place where it's okay to about such things. It's not okay to just walk up to someone in the street and call them a nigger for no reason. That's uncivilized and has no place in the USA.
> 
> Make no mistake, if someone brings up the subject of race in a conversation, I talk the same way in that conversation as I do here.
> 
> ...



Wasn't getting uppity about shit. The blacks getting guns is a referral to the times when blacks couldn't own them and therefore were easy pray for any racist with a .22. I was talking about the right to bear arms and defend yourself, something blacks were denied before. Do you get it? Do you get the context pretty boy?


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 17, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Blacks are just as much racist, only difference is that they get away with it.



Funny, I live in a 70% black city, go to an almost all black school, have a black family, but the only time I really hear some racist shit is on here... by yall white folks.


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> Are you a nigger?? i mean black. Didnt you say you lived in Norway once? You still living there?



Not Norway, almost though. No I live in Macon GA


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 17, 2011)

It is sort of sad that black people haven't been able to overcome.   There are other races that were treated just as badly if not worse that have moved past the ghetto.  The Jews are a great example.

This is probably where the conversation on race needs to go, but that aspect has never been able to be discussed openly.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Wasn't getting uppity about shit. The blacks getting guns is a referral to the times when blacks couldn't own them and therefore were easy pray for any racist with a .22. I was talking about the right to bear arms and defend yourself, something blacks were denied before.



You'll understand my confusion, when it comes to blacks and guns, the Second Amendment isn't the first thing that comes to mind for most people.









Gissurjon said:


> Do you get it? Do you get the context pretty boy?



Speaking of unclear, should I be insulted by this, or do I  have explain that I don't share your sexual preference for men?


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 17, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Wasn't getting uppity about shit. The blacks getting guns is a referral to the times when blacks couldn't own them and therefore were easy pray for any racist with a .22. I was talking about the right to bear arms and defend yourself, something blacks were denied before. Do you get it? Do you get the context pretty boy?



Letting blacks carry guns has played right into the racist ideology.   Hell, blacks kill more blacks with guns than any white army could ever hope.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

Jews, blacks?

What about native americans!


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 17, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Jews, blacks?
> 
> What about native americans!



The Irish and Italians weren't treated exceptionally well either.   Catholics have had issues...


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> The Irish and Italians weren't treated exceptionally well either.   Catholics have had issues...



Yeah, but native americans were practically wiped off the face of the earth.

The Irish and italians were used to pave your streets.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Jews, blacks?
> 
> What about native americans!



The Europeans, and then Americans, tried for years to eradicate Indians. The tried to kill their culture. When that failed, they tried to kill them off. They couldn't break their spirit. 

Then the Indians won reparations (for a war they lost). They got all sorts of rights not allowed to your average American and a free paycheck.

Now, they're dying off because they have all the money they want to get drunk.

That answer your question?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Letting blacks carry guns has played right into the racist ideology.   Hell, blacks kill more blacks with guns than any white army could ever hope.


When he mentioned the right to bear arms, this was also my first thought.

That reminds me of the LA riots. That was mostly just blacks destroying black neighborhoods and black-owned businesses.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


>




Hey dont mess with fiddy. he gangsta, boy. he put a cap in yo ass


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> The Europeans, and then Americans, tried for years to eradicate Indians. The tried to kill their culture. When that failed, they tried to kill them off. They couldn't break their spirit.
> 
> Then the Indians won reparations (for a war they lost). They got all sorts of rights not allowed to your average American and a free paycheck.
> 
> ...



Nope, that is a select few. As with any race of people.


You can't make a broad swipe with your pen to describe any race of people.

Besides, who are these Americans you refer to.

That answer your question.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Nope, that is a select few. As with any race of people.
> 
> You can't make a broad swipe with your pen to describe any race of people.
> 
> That answer your question.


No.

A few? I served bar in Las Vegas and lived in Mesa next to a reservation. It's more than a few.

Indians tend to lack an enzyme for breaking down alcohol. Here are a few facts.



> The two leading causes of alcohol-related deaths among Indians were  traffic accidents and alcoholic liver disease, each of which cause more  than a quarter of the 1,514 alcohol-related deaths over the four-year  period.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> No.
> 
> A few? I served bar in Las Vegas and lived in Mesa next to a reservation. It's more than a few.
> 
> Indians tend to lack an enzyme for breaking down alcohol.



That's very true. But not all native americans drink.

That's like saying all whities commit suicide.

I agree, many Natives are allergic to fire water, that has been proven.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Hey dont mess with fiddy. he gangsta, boy. he put a cap in yo ass


You have to admire his gun safety. He's pointing the gun at the camera man, but he doesn't have his finger on the trigger.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> That's very true. But not all native americans drink.
> 
> That's like saying all whities commit suicide.
> 
> I agree, many Natives are allergic to fire water, that has been proven.



I never said that they all do it, I'm saying that it is killing the culture, and many of the people, in certain areas. Also, they're not allergic, they just can't process it as well as some others (the Japanese also have this problem).

In any case, in relation to you actual question, they get free checks. Actually, it's twice a month. On the 1st and the 15th.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I never said that they all do it, I'm saying that it is killing the culture, and many of the people, in certain areas. Also, they're not allergic, they just can't process it as well as some others (the Japanese also have this problem).
> 
> In any case, in relation to you actual question, they get free checks. Actually, it's twice a month. On the 1st and the 15th.



DOMS, your a smart guy, nothing is ever free.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> DOMS, your a smart guy, nothing is ever free.


In that case it is. Technically, it's reparations for a war they lost. So yeah, they got curb-stomped and are getting paid back for it, but it's not costing them anything to receive it. It is however, cost you and me.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> In that case it is. Technically, it's reparations for a war they lost. So yeah, they got curb-stomped and are getting paid back for it, but it's not costing them anything to receive it. It is however, cost you and me.



And the Apache nation, who refuses to take a nickle from whitey, they to are
costing me money, too.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> In that case it is. Technically, it's reparations for a war they lost. So yeah, they got curb-stomped and are getting paid back for it, but it's not costing them anything to receive it. It is however, cost you and me.



Reparations for a war they lost?   That's a nice way of putting it.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> And the Apache nation, who refuses to take a nickle from whitey, they to are
> costing me money, too.


I do believe that you were the one talking about exceptions and small percentages.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

Ah, back to the racsits rants... How are these my concerns, I have indoor plumbing, and I don't scalp mutha phuqas, I tell them to use Head & shoulders.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I do believe that you were the one talking about exceptions and small percentages.



Yes, always exceptions.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Reparations for a war they lost?   That's a nice way of putting it.


It is what it is.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It is what it is.



I understand you didn't personally do it, not did I, just questioning the euphemism.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

Well my man Crazy Horse sure had his revenge.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Well my man Crazy Horse sure had his revenge.



Moral of the story: Next time, finish the job.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Moral of the story: Next time, finish the job.



You're thought provoking, I'll give you that.

But he did kill Custer.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> You're thought provoking, I'll give you that.
> 
> But he did kill Custer.



Yeah, I'll definitely put that in the "win" column.  Custer was Hitler-douchey.

And don't forget "Geronimo". He's helped many people make big jumps.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

Doms, honestly, I dont care what you say, or dont say, I just like your Avatars shaking her titties back and fro.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Doms, honestly, I dont care what you say, or dont say, I just like your Avatars shaking her titties back and fro.


You only like me for my tits...


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Not Norway, almost though. No I live in Macon GA


 

Ahh georgia. My least favorite state.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You only like me for my tits...



Na, dude, tits are a bonus..

I like you for your mind, as twisted as it is.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 17, 2011)

you two homos need to cyber fuck..


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

rofl, you guys find a agent, you'll be freakin zilliomaires!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you two homos need to cyber fuck..


Oh, you'd like to watch that, would you? You perv.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 17, 2011)

KelJu said:


> It isn't politically correct and has serious real world consequences. A racist joke can get you fired. People will form opinions about you without even taking the time to understand the context or the time to know your actual feelings and beliefs. It is fucking annoying and repressive.
> 
> The repression expresses itself in the form of people who don't give a flying fuck about race trying to sound as racist as possible just in spite. Most people will stop trying to sound racist when various minorities stop being bitches and crybabies. The white people who get offended by racist humor are twice as fucking annoying. Bunch of self righteous faggots.
> 
> If someone told a black guy that he couldn't eat in the diner I am having breakfast at, I would get pissed off. If someone on a bus told his friend a nigger joke and I overheard, I would probably laugh. The irony of it all is that the people who don't have the ability to do that are the same fucks getting offended and bitching about it, and in doing so keep alive the behavior that offends them. It is a perfect fucking circle.


 Keljew he's the internet lawyer he knows what he's talking about


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

Kelju is the man, he gives his unbiased takes on many topics. 

And that guy, you wish was on your team.


----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> Ahh georgia. My least favorite state.


 

FK GA


----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 17, 2011)

Racism is outdated, wether you like it or not.

The old saying...
"As long as everyone stays in their corners we'll all be ok"

is outdated.

Who cares about race - It's religion that is more potent to spark war. 

Religion wear's no color of flesh, only blood.


----------



## rage racing (Dec 17, 2011)

I am not racist at all. I have blacks in my family tree......








niggers been hanging there for years.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

xMADxMACx said:


> Racism is outdated, wether you like it or not.
> 
> The old saying...
> "As long as everyone stays in their corners we'll all be ok"
> ...


Catholicism isn't the problem that I have with the flood of Mexicans washing over my country.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

Nigga, nigga what ya figa, just because your lips are bigga!


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You'll understand my confusion, when it comes to blacks and guns, the Second Amendment isn't the first thing that comes to mind for most people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another gay joke? The creativity here is second to none. No not insulted, it was a compliment... pretty boy.


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> Ahh georgia. My least favorite state.



Mine too. Shit, I can't stand the south period.


----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Catholicism isn't the problem that I have with the flood of Mexicans washing over my country.


 
Is it the Mexicans that are the problem? or those in charge of the nations?

Can you blame Mexicans for wanting a better life?

let a monkey out of a zoo it dosnt know how to act...same diff with your mex immagration problems.


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2011)

Subtle racism cracks me up. I hate the all out hateful racism but the grape drank and fried chicken racism just plain strikes me as funny as hell. I don't have a racist bone in my body but man that kind of stereotypical humor is hilarious no matter what race is being made fun of.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Subtle racism cracks me up. I hate the all out hateful racism but the grape drank and fried chicken racism just plain strikes me as funny as hell. I don't have a racist bone in my body but man that kind of stereotypical humor is hilarious no matter what race is being made fun of.


 
i believe you.With all that jewery u engage in on a daily basis


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> i believe you.With all that jewery u engage in on a daily basis










DGG, are you still on your quest to get banned?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> i believe you.With all that jewery u engage in on a daily basis


Yeah, I'm Jewish...pretty sure my relatives nearly wiped out the Jews...just sayin...

I'm part of the master race just fyi.

Send me free gears or else...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, I'm Jewish...pretty sure my relatives nearly wiped out the Jews...just sayin...
> 
> I'm part of the master race just fyi.
> 
> Send me free gears or else...



lets see your blond hair and blue eyes pretty boy.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, I'm Jewish...pretty sure my relatives nearly wiped out the Jews...just sayin...
> 
> I'm part of the master race just fyi.
> 
> Send me free gears or else...



i will send you a vial of this winny lookin stuff, smell it first and you will drink it you jewish fuck??????.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Subtle racism cracks me up. I hate the all out hateful racism but the grape drank and fried chicken racism just plain strikes me as funny as hell. I don't have a racist bone in my body but man that kind of stereotypical humor is hilarious no matter what race is being made fun of.



^^^ Jew hater


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

you guys.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, I'm Jewish...pretty sure my relatives nearly wiped out the Jews...just sayin...
> 
> I'm part of the master race just fyi.
> 
> Send me free gears or else...


 
indeed you are also the masterbater


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Another gay joke? The creativity here is second to none. No not insulted, it was a compliment... pretty boy.


You're the one saying "pretty boy." 

Also, I realize you're half-black, but is it legal for you to be calling a white person "boy"? Yeah, you're half-black, but that's like being half-wrong, you're still wrong.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2011)

xMADxMACx said:


> Is it the Mexicans that are the problem? or those in charge of the nations?



Their leaders want them to come over here, but it's not their leaders that come across the border and do graffiti, steal, rape, and murder. It's the Mexican people.



xMADxMACx said:


> Can you blame Mexicans for wanting a better life?



Yes, I can. They're not staying where they live to make it better, they're trying to take that better life from someone else. 



xMADxMACx said:


> let a monkey out of a zoo it dosnt know how to act...same diff with your mex immagration problems.



That doesn't excuse anything.

It's an invasion. We need to treat it as such and put the troops to work on it.


----------



## rage racing (Dec 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, I'm Jewish...pretty sure my relatives nearly wiped out the Jews...just sayin...
> 
> I'm part of the master race just fyi.
> 
> Send me free gears or else...


 
Fuck yeah. Germany for the win!!!!!
Cant argue with a race that created an oven that seats 20......


----------



## Rednack (Dec 18, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Oh, you'd like to watch that, would you? You perv.


depends on if you're pitching or catching...


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not racist as long as they aren't stupid.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> that is true, the word "oriental" is how they would describe an object, such as an oriental rug, not a person.



It's like calling White people or Europeeons Occidental


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 24, 2011)

White people are genetically superior to all darkies. 
 Name one country that has prospered because of or with Black leadership. Everything that has ever been great has a white brain leading the way. Fuck all darkies...


----------



## rage racing (Dec 24, 2011)

There is a reason why Asprin is white.......




cause it works.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2011)

if you fuckers could stop fighting and unite yourself against the man fucking us all in the ass it'd be nice k? thanks


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2011)

beauty is in the eye of the beholder i guess.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> beauty is in the eye of the beholder i guess.



I'd love to motorboat those titties and pound the pussy hard


----------



## rage racing (Dec 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if you fuckers could stop fighting and unite yourself against the man fucking us all in the ass it'd be nice k? thanks



No time to unite. I gotta work so all the niggas can get welfare


----------

